# Five (masc)



## TalomedIvrit

The Hebrew word for five (masc) is  חמישה  .  However the number 5,000 is  *חמשת* אלפים  .

1) Do numbers like 305,000 or 345,000 use  חמישה or  חמשת?

2) Are there other instances where   חמשת   is used instead of חמישה?


----------



## ystab

The form חמשת is the construct state form חמישה. This is mainly evident in the definite form of counted nouns ‏‎‎=< 10:
חמשת הילדים, חמשת הפרחים
But
חמש הבנות, חמש המכוניות

In large numbers this is not a construct state.
שלוש מאות וחמישה אלף, שלוש מאות ארבעים וחמישה אלף.


----------



## hadronic

I guess the question is, why does חמשת אלפים use construct form (usually used for definite counting), but not 305,000?


----------



## ystab

I guess because large numbers are broken down to smaller counted nouns, and 3-10 are almost the only numbers to take construct.

What do I mean by broken down: 45,789 points would go as ארבעים וחמישה אלף שְׁבע מאות שמונים ותשע נקודות. First, count the thousands, 45, in masculine form because אלף is masculine. 45 is bigger than 10, so no construct. Then the hundreds, 7, in feminine form because מאה is feminine. Also, that's between 3 to 10, thus construct - שְׁבע מאות and not שֶׁבע מאות. Then the counted noun, here in feminine form because נקודה is feminine, and 45,789 is bigger than 10, so again no construct.

In your example: First count the hundreds (of thousands) --> 3 --> goes by feminine construct. Then count the thousands --> 345 --> masculine stand alone (non-construct).

I hope that does it. There are some irregulars in the numbers, but I'll leave it for now.

By the way, in Arabic too, 3-10 go by construct state form.


----------



## hadronic

Follow-up question : how do you say "the 25,000 boys" vs. "the 5,000 boys"? 
   עשרים וחמישה אלף הבנים and חמשת אלפים הבנים? Or חמשת אלפי הבנים?


----------



## ystab

This web page sums it up best: http://hebrew-academy.org.il/topic/...s/terminology-ordinance/4-3-השימוש-בשם-המספר/

And to answer directly: עשרים וחמישה אלף הבנים and either  חמשת אלפים הבנים or חמשת אלפי הבנים.


----------



## hadronic

Thanks for the useful link!
Next time I'll say חמש אלף, it'll save me some headache


----------



## TalomedIvrit

A previous post noted that when used with “thousands”, 5 takes the construct form.  That is, 5,000 is חמשת אלפים  .  How about with fractions—do 5/2, 5/3, or 5/4 use  חמישה or חמשת?

Similarly, is 5 million חמישה מיליונים  or  חמשת מיליונים  ?


----------



## origumi

*שברים = Fractions:*
חמישה חצאים, חמישה שלישים, חמישה רבעים
חמש רביעיות, חמש חמישיות, חמש שישיות, וכן הלאה

Alternatively:
חמש חלקי שתיים, חמש חלקי שלוש, וכן הלאה

*Millions:*
חמישה מיליון או חמישה מיליונים או חמישה מיליוני -, למשל חמישה מיליון ילדות או חמישה מיליוני ילדות

https://www.safa-ivrit.org/dikduk/numbers.php
http://hebrew-academy.org.il/topic/hahlatot/grammardecisions/terminology-ordinance/4-3-השימוש-בשם-המספר/


----------

